# Portsmouth Clean Air Zone



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't really know where else to put this but as it could affect people's ferry journey's, here seems as good a place as any.

On 29th November, Portsmouth introduced a Clean Air Zone, at the moment the continental ferry port is outside of the zone however, to get to the Isle of Wight ferry you do have to go through the zone so will, presumably, if your vehicle isn't exempt, have to pay a charge. Follow the link for details:

https://cleanerairportsmouth.co.uk/


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Although my van was first registered in December 2012 and is Euro5 it comes up as no charge in all the charging zones!


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Our MH is Euro 6.2, I did wonder about our cars, mine being a diesel from 2015 and the Wonderful Mrs Wez's being a 1.4 litre, petrol Fiesta from 2010 but there's no charge for either of those too.


----------

